# pearson spoiler specs



## Keith1299 (Dec 14, 2003)

not sure what year im thinking about six years old i need the brace height and axle to axle Keith


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If it is the spoiler sp-1 

ATA 33 1/16"
BH 7 7/8" 

To verify call Pearson 251 867 8980 ask for Carolyn and she can look it up.


----------

